

Why Can’t Anyone Make A Popular Tablet? - sushumna
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/04/28/why-cant-anyone-make-a-popular-tablet/

======
inkaudio
Let see, for the same reason why Apple has no real competition in the high end
computer market for professional and artist. The really do love making great
computers, it just turns out they where able to make a relative affordable
tablet. Relative because a lot of people think an ipad is expensive, and lot
of people who want one can't afford one at this time. Although I will like to
see someone compete with Apple, because I think competition is good, it can
keep you sharp. For example if it wasn't for the flip, Apple could have
perhaps waited longer before they put a camera in the ipod touch. An no I
don't think it's a fad, my ipad replace the need for physical portfolios,
books, magazines and comics.

